# Alright you Pro's, I need some input..



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been a member of this forum for a long time.. And I have NEVER really been able to post an offshore report  I've always been landlocked, and I call my boat, the pier on the beach and also wade fish inshore. But now, I'm wanting to start doing a lot of offshore fishing. The few times I have been able to go, have been a blast.:thumbup:

I'm going to try to go with one set up for bottom fishing/jigging to start off with. Is it possible to have one set up for both applications? Or do I need two set ups? One for jigging, and one for bottom fishing? Im mainly looking to fish for snapper, trigger, gag grouper and AJ's. I was thinking about getting one of those left hand Avet MX on something like a Trevala jigging rod.. I don't see myself going any deeper than 150-200' of water very often.

Just need some rod/reel reccomendations..

As you can tell, I'm pretty much a greenhorn when it comes to offshore fishing. I need your input and advice! All help is appreciated:notworthy:


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm no pro but I use the Trevala rods w/ Torium reels for both jigging and live bait. I have heard the Toriums have some drag problems and I know they are on the low-end but so far they've worked for me and I haven't blown one up yet even with some pretty big AJ's.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I use an Avet LX with a hopper jigging rod from Capt Harry spooled with braid and I jig and bottom fish with it. It handled this snapper with ease bottom fishing. You can see the set up to the right of my friend.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Island24 said:


> I use an Avet LX with a hopper jigging rod from Capt Harry spooled with braid and I jig and bottom fish with it. It handled this snapper with ease bottom fishing. You can see the set up to the right of my friend.


How do you like your Avet? Im leaning on going with the JX reel on a 250g range jigging rod. Holds 550 yards of 50lb. braid. 370yds of 65lb. Could go a size down to the MX. Not sure yet..

I know it would be best to go with two rods, one for jigging, one for bottom fishing, but Im stepping into the offshore game, and dont want to spent a ton of change on something im not sure how often I'll be able to do.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I really like the Avet - very smooth. I think you will love the set up for jigging and it is very light and you can live bait/bottom fish all day because the reel/rod combo is so light. The hopper/trevalls etc have as much power as traditional rods - again in my opinion.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

My two cents - 
The Avet MX with 65# or even #80 braid with 6' or 5'-6" & rod rated for 80 to 200 lb line would be a good all around combo - 

If you are going to tangle with AJs on braid -
- don't bring a knife to a gun fight


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Mullethead said:


> My two cents -
> The Avet MX with 65# or even #80 braid with 6' or 5'-6" & rod rated for 80 to 200 lb line would be a good all around combo -
> 
> If you are going to tangle with AJs on braid -
> - don't bring a knife to a gun fight


 
Are you sure about the MX? Line capacity would be super small with 80# braid on it, much less 65#
http://www.tackledirect.com/avet-mxl-reels.html

Was thinking more about one of these, what do yall think?
http://www.tackledirect.com/avet-jx-single-drag-lever-reels.html


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Austin, first I'm by far a pro, but I've caught plenty of fish. My go to rods for the type of fish your going after is Penn Slammer rods with 750's, 850's and Shamano TLD 20's. Are thier better, you bet. I got my spinner combo's for $139 and the TLD's for $189 about 8 yrs ago. Keep it simple and have some fun learning the teqnique's of the bite for the types of fish your targeting. If you can fish during the week shoot me a PM, we have an easy going crew and usually catch one or two. The more your out the more you'll learn, and hopefully never stop learning. My .02


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Go see Chris at HotSpots and get the Torium30 and a star stellar jigging rod, better than the shimano rods and have lifetime warranty. Tell him you want him to show you the action in the rod.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

pink snappercatcher is right. it sounds good in theory but it's a pain in the ass to retie the same rod with a bottom rig and then tie a jig on. if you have a rod rigged for live bait then one for jigging it makes you much more flexible in your fishing tactics. a 4 or 6/0 or a tyrnos or torium on a boat rod is fine for livebait. as far as jigging goes, it all depends on how much cash you have...good luck


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Alright Fellas, after all of the input, this is what I am looking at.

http://www.tackledirect.com/star-rods-pgj60h-stellar-lite-jigging-casting-rod.html

with a

http://www.tackledirect.com/avet-jx-single-drag-lever-reels.html
or could step down to this
http://www.tackledirect.com/avet-mxl-reels.html

should be good with 50 or 65lb diawa boat braid.. The reason I am going with an Avet, is that they are available in left hand reel models.. Ive fished a "normal" conventional reel, and it was just plain awkward.

What do yall think ? Looks good to me :thumbup:


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

*Do business local*

I would second snapperslapper. Go to Hot Spots. Those guys are great and they'll take care of you after the sale.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

just out of curiousity why not use a spinning setup? I bottom fish, jig and cast lures to tuna with mine. Very versitale imo.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Never fished a Avet but I do have a Canyon reel.

http://www.canyonreels.com/

These are some awesome reels. I really like mine and would recommend it.

The jigging models are perfect for both applications. I have the HS-15 but would step up to the HS-18 if I bought another. Hope to soon.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

Austin come up to Hot Spots and I'll show you a few different set ups for jigging that we have around. And ya we can get a 'wrong handed' JX if thats what you decide on!


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Best advice I can give you is, DO NOT buy a torium! I have had two more tear up since my last rant about them.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Never fished a Avet but I do have a Canyon reel.
> 
> http://www.canyonreels.com/
> 
> ...


If your ever down this way, or I pass you on the water again, give me a call. I would like to check that reel out. I'm normally on ch 72


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

ADRENALINE said:


> If your ever down this way, or I pass you on the water again, give me a call. I would like to check that reel out. I'm normally on ch 72



I'll do it Adrenaline. I'll be out again just as soon as the weather allows.

They are sweet. I'm wanting another.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Austin said:


> Alright Fellas, after all of the input, this is what I am looking at.
> 
> http://www.tackledirect.com/star-rods-pgj60h-stellar-lite-jigging-casting-rod.html
> 
> ...


Star makes excellent rods, good choice go with Jx 6.0 left hand silver, unless you want to splurge for 6.3 two speed(I wouldn't). I understand the left hand thing, have several family members with same preference. 

Diawa boat braid comes 55 or 70, go with 70, it is small diameter and tests closer to rating, diawa 70 is smaller than power pro 65, will load closer to power pro 50, very smooth and a notch above most other braid brands. 

This would be a well balanced rig that would be suited for your needs in our area. You have done good job with your research.:thumbsup:


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Austin said:


> Alright Fellas, after all of the input, this is what I am looking at.
> 
> http://www.tackledirect.com/star-rods-pgj60h-stellar-lite-jigging-casting-rod.html
> 
> ...


 Just my opinion, but if you are going to buy Avet, look into the JX Raptor series. Better drag curve, 2 speed for those stubborn grouper, and better line capacity. However they come with a bigger price tag. I would recomend a Trinidad 16N or 20 or Talica 16II. You can find them used at great prices and they hold a lot of line and hold up well to abuse, and have a steep drag curve. Never had any problems with pulling up 50# plus Yellow fin Tuna or Jacks. Just my opinion, hope it helps. Good luck with your choice... Its tough choosing the right gear....


----------

